# Euramobil Front Fog Lamps



## HarleyDave

Hi all Euramobil owners!!

Has anybody, with an A Class Eura, (possibly others too) got OEM front fog lamps fitted?

I have the spaces for them in the front moulding/bumper and I suspect the wiring for them is there already but I just have blanking panels fitted.

I assume the fog lamps will be as fitted to a BMW or whatever as the Hella headlights look very "BMWish" and when I took the bonnet stays off last week to give a good clean around, I found they were BMW parts too.

Anyway, if someone who has them fitted could possibly give me any serial or type numbers off the lenses I will try to find out which model car they were used on and then give the breakers a try...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sersol

Hi Dave,wiring is there.I have looked myself for the lights but with no luck.
You may be able to get them from the factory,BUT I have just brought 2 front door switches that cost me near £30 8O .
If you look you will see that there is NO mounting hardwear for the fog lights.It might be worth trying Shawn at Central Leisure,I'll find his number and pm it.
Sorry I can't be more positive  
Gary


----------



## HarleyDave

Thanks Gary

I do have another potential source of info but I'll need to find his number first...

Hopefully someone from the forum who actually has front fogs fitted to ther Eura will spot this and get in touch.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ciderdaze

I would be intrested in this Dave,keep me posted, ps i also have a harley fatboy


----------



## Hintonwood

I was looking at them today and wondering the same thing! Spooky 8O 

Will be pleased to hear the answer.

I don't have a Harley but that doesn't make me a bad person! :lol:


----------



## ciderdaze

Get one Ken,We could have a meet


----------



## rugbyken

*sorry to piggyback on your post*

i visited a euromobile a class at malvern and the drop down bed was an enormous / wonderfull 4ft or 1250 drop, since most hymer etc A class are only about 850 [2'8" in real money] i wondered if this was standard to the range or whether specific to model on display, as i say sorry to hijack your thread just trying to save myself a trip to donamot,
thanks in advance


----------



## Hintonwood

ciderdaze said:


> Get one Ken,We could have a meet


Ciderdaze, I nearly choked!

If I get a Harley I will have to sell my Kawasaki 1400 GTR and I would rather cut my privates off than part with it 8O

I have been out on a ride with a Harley Heritage Softail, a Goldwing and a Honda Rune but don't tell anyone or my street cred will be shot!


----------



## ciderdaze

Mate its age thing,had sports bikes then decided i wanted to live longer and go slower,get yourself a hog or fogs for the van


----------



## HarleyDave

*Re: sorry to piggyback on your post*



rugbyken said:


> i visited a euromobile a class at malvern and the drop down bed was an enormous / wonderfull 4ft or 1250 drop, since most hymer etc A class are only about 850 [2'8" in real money] i wondered if this was standard to the range or whether specific to model on display, as i say sorry to hijack your thread just trying to save myself a trip to donamot,
> thanks in advance


Hi RugbyKen

No problem - I have been known to hijack a thread myself now and then...

I hired a Eura 660 A class before buying my 810 (in fact the owner of said van is who I need to speak to re fog lamps as his has them) and as far as I know the drop down bed is of similar dimensions - no doubt others will confirm or otherwise.

As you say it's a big bed and has loads of headroom - I must admit I assumed other German vans would use the same/similar mechanism and thus have the same amount of drop - perhaps not??

I am 6' 2" tall, so my arms are fairly long but I can only just reach the overhead lamp to switch it off when I am in there...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Hintonwood said:


> I was looking at them today and wondering the same thing! Spooky 8O
> 
> Will be pleased to hear the answer.
> 
> I don't have a Harley but that doesn't make me a bad person! :lol:


Hi Ken

I am "working from home" tomorrow so if you are around at all we could meet up in the deli to have that coffee we have been talking about.

Hopefully the main crossroads will be open again by then...(with the new improved pedestrian phase on the traffic lights)

I will still speak to you - even if you don't have a Harley (yet!!)

Call me on 07899 90 80 42 - Yeah?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

ciderdaze said:


> I would be intrested in this Dave,keep me posted, ps i also have a harley fatboy


Hi Cider

Do you trailer your Fat Boy when you go off with the van - or are they two separate interests?

We are off to North Portugal in early Sept and will take the Electra in the box trailer.

We have found it (box trailer) is ideal for keeping the bike clean, out of sight and away from prying eyes, both on the road and when parked up.

I used to use an open trailer but had this nagging doubt that some lowlife would see me go past and then follow me until I stopped for a pee or whatever and then uncouple the trailer and make off with the bike.

It never happened of course but I just feel more secure now that it's out of sight.

I have resisted the temptation to put any Harley stickers on either the van or the trailer...

Cheers

Dave

PS - How about a Eura Mobil "mini-rally" (Harleys optional) somewhere in the South West??


----------



## Hintonwood

Hi Dave, sorry missed your post - was out at 7.30 this am driving Basingstoke, Bournemouth, Chelmsford, Basingstoke.

I tow my Kawasaki ICBM (intercontinental Ballistic Missile) on a collapsible trailer rated 500KG payload. I have a £ 85 Sold Secure Hitch Lock for when parked at the services.

I did have a metric cruiser (VTX 1300) but would have sold my soul to the Devil for the GTR.

SW Eura Mobil Rally sounds Great. We are Shepton Mallet in September but not taking the bike. Sometime in October would suit well........


----------



## HarleyDave

No worries Ken - There's always another time.

This was us on the way to Lake Garda in Sept 2008

We stopped over near Charleroi in Belgium

and Yes

The Harley does fit in the trailer - Just!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chudders

DSorry to resurrect this thread but just buying a EM 810 HS with blank plates in fog lamp positions. Did anyone manage to identify the fog lamps and mountings required
Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

*Eura Mobil front fogs*

Hi Dave

Nope - I never did get any further

Let me try to drop a note to a guy I know has them fitted to his van and see what he comes up with.

Cheers

Dave

PS - In the meantime - if you find anything please let me know...


----------



## Chudders

Ok thanks for that will perhaps wait and see what transpires
Regards, Dave


----------



## Jennifer

Just had a look at mine, presumably you are all talking about two "blanks" of an oblong shape rounding off, on the bumper at the front.
If you are, then I do not have them fitted either!!!!! Please forgive me, I am of course the non teckie Eura owner.

Jenny


----------



## garrynsarah

*meet in south west*

hi I have just bought a 810 and would be up for meeting in southwest if you like could find a decent site aswell as in dorset


----------

